# Question about cookies



## Ray-ACP (Apr 19, 2018)

I really need 3 items from the christmas 2017 set I missed, but as far as i'm aware you can only fill your stamp card if you purchase special cookies with leaf tickets. I know you can get special cookies through normal quests if you're lucky or log in bonuses but this doesn't fill the stamp card.

Sometimes special cookies go up for sale with normal bells, does anyone know if this fills the stamp card? I need 3 items from the christmas 2017 set which total 9 FULL stamp cards. And each stamp = 50 tickets so in all I need 4500 tickets o.o that is unmanageable.


----------



## iLoveYou (Apr 19, 2018)

Remnantique said:


> Sometimes special cookies go up for sale with normal bells, does anyone know if this fills the stamp card?



When the special fortune cookies ( Marshal's, Rosie's or Filbert's ) go up for sale for 5,000 Bells and you purchase / eat them, unfortunately they don't count towards stamps on your stamp cards.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Apr 19, 2018)

Remnantique said:


> I know you can get special cookies through normal quests if you're lucky



I'm curious if you've seen this confirmed somewhere because I've been doing a lot of testing by giving my campers all of my rare creatures (including the most expensive ones) hybrids and perfect fruit and I have not received any special character cookies by filling requests. I have gotten quite a few Timmy, Tommy, and clothing cookies. I'm also swimming in bronze treats because a rare creature gift nearly always yields a bronze treat tin according to my results. Anyhoo, if you have seen confirmation of this with a photo would you please link to it because I would really love to know if it's possible even it is a very rare occurance.


----------



## Ray-ACP (Apr 19, 2018)

MopyDream44 said:


> I'm curious if you've seen this confirmed somewhere because I've been doing a lot of testing by giving my campers all of my rare creatures (including the most expensive ones) hybrids and perfect fruit and I have not received any special character cookies by filling requests. I have gotten quite a few Timmy, Tommy, and clothing cookies. I'm also swimming in bronze treats because a rare creature gift nearly always yields a bronze treat tin according to my results. Anyhoo, if you have seen confirmation of this with a photo would you please link to it because I would really love to know if it's possible even it is a very rare occurance.



It might be that I got it as a log in bonus but i'm like 20% sure I may of saw it one one of those "give me any bug/fish" quests and you give them a super rare one. This does need to be tested. If i see it again i'll screenshot it.

Either way HOW IS ANYONE MEANT TO GET ANY OF THE STAMP CARD TRADE ITEMS?!?!?! 4500 Tickets is like spending $120 and this is for 3 items!! Nintendo have once again messed up xD This is as bad as loot boxes because you can buy tickets, spend them on special cookies and not be guarranteed an item.

But the stamp cards are what i'm worried about, i've got every event complete except i missed 3 items from xmas 2017 because i only just started too late into the event. I hope they fix it. Would be a real shame if i still can't get the items even after they've bought them back.


----------



## ESkill (Apr 19, 2018)

Yeah,  the only time you get a stamp is when you actually spend leaf tickets on the cookie. If you complete the log in bonuses though you'll get one free cookie haha(since you'll get 50 leaf tickets) so I guess that's something. 
I'm not sure if campers give special cookies as rewards, I'm doubtful they do. We did get 3 special cookies as log in bonuses though, so maybe that's what you saw? I've only ever received regular cookies, and I've given rare creatures for requests. I mean you never know,  there could be like a 0.0000001% chance you get a character cookie, but I need bells, so I'd rather sell my rare creatures haha.


----------



## Ray-ACP (Apr 19, 2018)

This is seriously stupid though, how can anyone ever trade in full stamp cards


----------



## ESkill (Apr 19, 2018)

Remnantique said:


> This is seriously stupid though, how can anyone ever trade in full stamp cards



And in order to get the special, memory unlocking items you need like 10 full stamp cards. I don't mind Nintendo "encouraging" us to purchase leaf tickets, but these prices are too steep. Either guarantee what item we'll get, or make them only like 5 leaf tickets.


----------



## Ray-ACP (Apr 20, 2018)

Yea even 20 leaf tickets is way more manageable. I CAN confirm you get normal fortune cookies as rewards for doing those speech bubble requests from villagers "i gave a red snapper to tia and she gave me a regular fortune cookie". Probably has to be rare fish. Still need to test if giving super rare fish and bugs like tuna rewards you with special cookies.


----------



## Merol14 (Apr 21, 2018)

I'm sorry that 
I didn't pay attention when I got my second blue special cookie. I am sure I did NOT buy it (only 500 bells cookies for me so far haha).
And the first 3 special cookies were the daily rewards.

So, it looks like I received it doing bubble requests.


----------



## J087 (Apr 21, 2018)

In the end a full stamp card should never have to be utilised if time were to be invested in completing events. See it as a bonus. If you treat them as a must-have to satisfy completion needs, than I'm sorry to say you gave in to the core reason why micro-pay games exist.


I can not confirm on campers giving fortune cookies for requests (they do give treats though), but I think it wise to sell such rare creatures for 1500 bells (or more) and buy 3 fortune cookies instead. Or at least save up for a memory fortune cookie.


----------

